# Vnc



## Sinac (13. November 2002)

Hab auf meinem Windows 2000 Rechner VNC installiert
und will jetzt auf meinen Linux Rechner zugreifen,
auf dem VNC Natürlich auch installiert ist, aber 
VNC unter Win findet den Linux Rechner nicht, bzw. kann
nicht connecten! Ich denke mal ich muss VNCServer auf
Linux noch irgendwie starten, hab aber keinen Plan wie!
In der Console "vncserver" eingeben bringt wohl irgendwas,
hab eber keinen Plan was *ziemlichNewbie*
Allerdings habe ich mit Putty keine Probleme auf den Linux
Rechner zuzugreifen!

Hoffe mal jemand kann mir helfen!


----------



## ambient (13. November 2002)

hi!

bist du sicher, dass es überhaupt geht?
soviel ich weiß, kann man mit vnc-client für windows nur auf windows rechner zugreifen.


----------



## Sinac (13. November 2002)

jep, dass geht auf jeden fall!


----------



## Christian Fein (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ambient _
> *hi!
> 
> bist du sicher, dass es überhaupt geht?
> soviel ich weiß, kann man mit vnc-client für windows nur auf windows rechner zugreifen. *



das ist nicht korrekt
vnc ist betriebssystem ungebunden

ja du musst vnc-server starten
dazu müsste es eine conf datei geben.
such einfach mal nach /etc/vnc irgednwas


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2002)

hey nochmal!
Habs hinbekommen! Einfach das Paket RFB installieren
und x0rfbServer starten, damit läuft das!
trotzdem thx


----------



## Mike-Dee (17. Oktober 2003)

KÖnnt ihr mir das mal genauer erklären.
Ich will auch vom Win 2000 Rechner auf  mehrere Suse 8.1 Rechner zugreifen, aber ich bekomm das nicht gebacken. Kann mir bitte mal einer ein gutes Tut schreiben und hier veröffentlichen. Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du die KDE 3.1 hast kannste das einstellen, irgendwas mit "Share Desktop" ist das im Control Center.
Dann installiert du Real VNC auf Windows, startest VNC-Viewer und gibts die IP der SuSE Kiste an.
Aber pass auf wegen Firewall und so...

Sinac


----------



## haderlump (24. November 2003)

*wo gibts den jetzt*

Hy jungs,
kann mir von euch jemand sagen wo ich den x0rfbserver jetzt herbekommen kann?
in allen foren geht der link ins leere.

danke


----------



## Sinac (24. November 2003)

Der ist bei SuSE mit dabei soweit ich weiß, schau mal in YAST, unter Debian bekommste den wohl mit APT.
Achja, weil du neu bist: IMMER Dist. mit angeben beim Posten.
Ansonsten mal googln


----------



## matt (4. Dezember 2003)

Och... VNC Server unter Linux läuft einwandfrei.

Unter Mandrake (gebe einfach mal meinen Vorgang als Beispiel) einfach das RPM-Packet für TightVNC nachgezogen, installiert und vncserver eingegeben. Im Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers werden dann ein paar Dateien angelegt und in der Programm-Ausgabe steht dann, welches Display belegt wird. Das erste ist 1, das zweite 2 und so weiter.

Dann unter Windows "Server:1" o.ä. angeben und schon klappt's 

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## Jägermeister (10. Februar 2004)

sorry, wenn ich diesen Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber ich weiß nich was ich alles tun muss, um vnc zu installieren.

das tar-archiv von vnc für linux in der version 3.3.7 hab ich mittlerweile entpackt im home-verzeichnis liegen.
doch ab da an weiß ich nicht weiter.
mehr gut, wenn die anleitung schritt für schritt wäre, da ich mit linux erst seit ner stunde arbeite.

MfG Jaegermeister


----------



## Sinac (10. Februar 2004)

Warum machst du dann keinen neuen auf?
Naja, welche Dist? Eigentlich sollte VNC z.B. bei SuSE oder RedHat? dabei sein, bei Debian z.B. kannste das per APT ziehen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Jägermeister (10. Februar 2004)

hab von nem kumpel die computerbild suse linux 9.0 bekommen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Die Konfigurationsdateien von vnc findet man auch in den jeweiligen Home Dirs der vnc Benutzer unter ~/.vnc/  dort gibt es eine Datei deren Name mit x beginnt. In dieser Datei kann man die Startoptionen für die Benutzerspezifischen vnc Sessions einstellen. Zum einen kann man die Auflösung und Farbtiefe setzen, zum anderen kann man die grafische Oberfläche wählen.
Per default ist xterm eingestellt was man aber ganz flott durch ein schickes
startkde & 
ersetzt hat.

Gruß Tom


----------



## voelzi (25. Februar 2004)

Eigentlich ist bei SUSE 9.0 VNC sogar standardmässig installiert. 
Du findest es, soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, unter 

System -> ...-> Fremdrechner steuern (Client)
oder
System -> ... -> Arbeitsfläche freigeben (Server)

Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie es bei der Bild-Version aussieht.


----------

